# Comment regarding this site



## bhubha (Dec 1, 2011)

I just joined.

I am still awaiting help/answer to my question but -----

I don't think anyone should have much to complain about here - this site is well organized, really laid out nicely, and, yes, it does appear to be free - at least no one has yet asked me for anything, not even a donation which I usually like to make to sites that provide a benefit to me.  Donations don't have to be large - ten or twenty dollars (yeah, I'm American).  If everyone donated a small amount (even as low as 5 dollars) to a site that gives them a good product, they are getting a good value for their money.

I don't think we should just give our money away but also we should not just leach - we are not due everything free!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi bhubha,
Welcome 

Maybe it's a bit like so many great Mac OS X software: use it if you like it, and if you really like it - a few cents or what you might want to contribute would be appreciated for hosting and development costs. At least I've rarely seen the same with Windows software.


----------

